# 14.4 volt batteries



## Clouseau (Oct 12, 2009)

For those of you how still have the 14.4 volt drill you received when you joined the Handyman of America years ago but your batteries have long since died, Grizzly has a battery that works. It was made by Panasonic. It is G8609, and it is on closeout for $4.98. If your charger is dead you can use a Ryobi 14.4 volt charger. The battery sets into the charger backwards.
Dan Coleman


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Does it work on a Makita? Nice drill, 3 dead batteries. Had one rebuilt (badly) by a local battery source. Now I have a lot of 18v DeWalts, so this is a reminder to get the 20v adapter before it disappears.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

It should be against the law not to have parts for tools you buy. I think we need to get a special prosecutor. I won't take them any time to things straight. :grin:


----------



## Clouseau (Oct 12, 2009)

OOPs, I just caught my error. The bateries will charge with a MAKITA charger. The batteries will not fit a fit Makita tools. They are backwards. Sorry if I lead anyone down the wrong path.

Dan Coleman

PS: Can a moderator please edit my original post? I can't find an edit button.


----------

